# Blast from the Past: Automan



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

"Walter Nebicher is a policeman. He is also an expert in computers. He developed a highly sophisticated hologram named Automan, which helps him fight crime. Automan has an assistant camed Curser that can create holographic objects such as a car, helicopter or any other object needed by Walter or Automan to fight crime."

Cast:
Desi Arnaz Jr. 
Role: Walter Nebicher 
Robert Lansing 
Role: Lt. Jack Curtis 
Heather McNair 
Role: Roxanne Caldwell 
Chuck Wagner 
Role: Automan 
Gerald S. O'Loughlin 
Role: Captain E.G. Boyd 
William Conrad 
Role: Narrator

I had such a crush on Heather McNair!!!


----------

